# Not around / mostly offline for a week



## Chris (Jun 21, 2008)

I'm gone from Sunday to Sunday, leaving tomorrow. 

Site problem: PM Steve
Drinking problem: PM Drew
Girl problems: PM Shannon
God probems: PM Ken
Math problems: PM Leon
Hylian problems: PM Ryan
Hair problems: PM Bob
Dio-related dispute problems: PM Donnie
Problems reaching stuff on the top shelf: PM Dave
Jackson GAS problems: PM Mike
Anger management problems: PM AJ
Problem finding the best UK colloquial slang to call someone a dickbag: PM James
Tone problems: Buy a 2101.

If you're a chick with a nice rack and a hot sister, PM me.


----------



## Chris (Jun 21, 2008)

Also, stop voting for me in GOTM. And buy a Clemenzi CD.


----------



## ShawnFjellstad (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice. Have fun blowing shit up.


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 21, 2008)

Blowing shit up problem: PM jaxadam



Chris said:


> Math problems: PM Leon



Or jaxadam. I'm pretty savvy at the 1,2,3's...


----------



## playstopause (Jun 21, 2008)

> Chris's post.


----------



## ohio_eric (Jun 21, 2008)




----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 21, 2008)

thank god no emos are pming me


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 21, 2008)

D-EJ915 said:


> thank god no emos are pming me



Hey Jeff I need some advice on men.


----------



## Drew (Jun 23, 2008)




----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jun 23, 2008)

Funny shit, C.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 26, 2008)

Chris said:


> I'm gone from Sunday to Sunday, leaving tomorrow.
> 
> Site problem: PM Steve
> Drinking problem: PM Drew
> ...


----------



## Naren (Jun 26, 2008)




----------



## Shawn (Jun 27, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------

